# Any wing chun instgram users?



## WcForMe (May 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Recently just joined instgram. I'm gunna try to use it almost daily to keep a training diary. There's a few clips of me lightly messing around with a 21 stone guy that over six ft. Bear in mind I'm 5 ft 7 and a bit and weigh around 12.5 ish. It's not that impressive to be honest. But I'm hoping it will inspire me to keep persevering in my training. My usernames is wingchun_carter.

Was wondering if anybody else has done the same or uses instagram for the same thing? I don't do social media at all so it's all new to me. Any comments welcome.

(Moderators I hope this doesn't contravene any rules of the forum. If so apologies, don't mean to offend feel free to delete if it does.)

Many Thanks


----------



## wingchun100 (May 12, 2017)

WcForMe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently just joined instgram. I'm gunna try to use it almost daily to keep a training diary. There's a few clips of me lightly messing around with a 21 stone guy that over six ft. Bear in mind I'm 5 ft 7 and a bit and weigh around 12.5 ish. It's not that impressive to be honest. But I'm hoping it will inspire me to keep persevering in my training. My usernames is wingchun_carter.
> 
> ...


 
That is a good idea. Personally, I am going to start up a YouTube channel about my training. However, I might start up Instagram along with it. Why not?


----------



## WcForMe (May 12, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> That is a good idea. Personally, I am going to start up a YouTube channel about my training. However, I might start up Instagram along with it. Why not?


Just food for thought to be honest. I'm not a social media fan and YouTube has too many keyboard warriors that have little to no experience. I can take some verbal sparring shall we say. But I'm not that great so thought it would be a better place to trial things. Only bummer is the video can't be longer than a minute. If it goes well I may progress to YouTube. If not it's a good way of storing information for the future. Hopefully will show some progression and keep my spirits up and push me a little bit harder.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 12, 2017)

WcForMe said:


> Just food for thought to be honest. I'm not a social media fan and YouTube has too many keyboard warriors that have little to no experience. I can take some verbal sparring shall we say. But I'm not that great so thought it would be a better place to trial things. Only bummer is the video can't be longer than a minute. If it goes well I may progress to YouTube. If not it's a good way of storing information for the future. Hopefully will show some progression and keep my spirits up and push me a little bit harder.


 
Well, I guess it all depends on a person's tolerance level. I have never been one to give a damn about the keyboard warriors. I like it for the fact that the videos can be longer, and plus there is the easy-to-navigate video library. (Not sure how easy it is to use Instagram, as I have never really been on it.) And not for nothing, but YouTube does have a feature where you can block any trolls who are leaving silly messages on your videos.

Actually, wait...I don't know if it is a block/ignore feature. However, I do know you can disable comments on videos.


----------



## Headhunter (May 12, 2017)

WcForMe said:


> Just food for thought to be honest. I'm not a social media fan and YouTube has too many keyboard warriors that have little to no experience. I can take some verbal sparring shall we say. But I'm not that great so thought it would be a better place to trial things. Only bummer is the video can't be longer than a minute. If it goes well I may progress to YouTube. If not it's a good way of storing information for the future. Hopefully will show some progression and keep my spirits up and push me a little bit harder.


What you could do is make your YouTube account private so only people with a link can find your videos and post those links on instagram that way you can make your longer videos and still not have to deal with the trolls


----------



## WcForMe (May 12, 2017)

See what ur saying guys. Don't get me wrong i don't shy away from a confrontation or I wouldnt be posting anything anywhere on the net. However I'm a student I'm not a Sifu or claiming to be one. Just thought it would be a interesting little venture. From what I can see instagram doesn't have much wing chun action. Thought it would be nice to check out what happens on a different platform. That said headhunters idea is actually very very good. Be excellent for u wingchun100. Gunna look into that in the near future. I'm gunna mainly try (and try being the word here) to post things I haven't seen many people do. I. E things such as a non compliant training partners regardless of the outcome, good or bad for me. Probably forms, shadow boxing few techniques. I'm trying to get ideas but pace them out so I have fresh content regularly. Plus I need to find some more like minded people in my area that either want to jump on board from various styles. Rather than wc vs wc. But that's a big ask. We shall see.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 19, 2017)

WcForMe said:


> See what ur saying guys. Don't get me wrong i don't shy away from a confrontation or I wouldnt be posting anything anywhere on the net. However I'm a student I'm not a Sifu or claiming to be one. Just thought it would be a interesting little venture. From what I can see instagram doesn't have much wing chun action. Thought it would be nice to check out what happens on a different platform. That said headhunters idea is actually very very good. Be excellent for u wingchun100. Gunna look into that in the near future. I'm gunna mainly try (and try being the word here) to post things I haven't seen many people do. I. E things such as a non compliant training partners regardless of the outcome, good or bad for me. Probably forms, shadow boxing few techniques. I'm trying to get ideas but pace them out so I have fresh content regularly. Plus I need to find some more like minded people in my area that either want to jump on board from various styles. Rather than wc vs wc. But that's a big ask. We shall see.


 
I like your idea of filming with people from other styles. If I had the time to do that, I definitely would too.

I want to stick to my idea of a blog and YouTube channel. At first I also thought about a Twitter account as well, but then I took a step back and realized: I am already pouring a lot of my free time into promoting a webcomic that I wrote via the blog/Twitter/YouTube approach. For something like the comic, I am VERY driven to get the word out there and get some good traffic flowing to it. After all, I don't think there is much point to writing a story if you aren't going to tell it.

However, for the training blog/videos, that serves a different purpose. They exist for me to keep a more organized record of my training progress. If other people find it and happen to gain some wisdom or insight from it, then I am happy to supply that. However, in the long run...it's really for me to look back on and see where I need work.


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 5, 2017)

IG: @TexasWingTsun is my kwoon page. 
IG: @Bino5150 is my personal page. 

Youtube: Texas Wing Tsun is the kwoon page
Youtube: MoThugsSouthTV is mainly for my music, but also has some Wing Tsun on there. 

I'll follow back.


----------

